# Stilberatung Wildsau



## Piefke (6. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Freunde der wilden Sau. Ich brauche mal euren Rat, zwecks Farbgestaltung meiner Sau.
1. Passt eine weiße oder eine schwarze Gabel besser?











2. Mein Rahmen wird im Herbst neu gepulvert. Welche andere Farbe (außer schwarz oder weiß) könnte noch passen. Die roten Laufräder und Bremssattel bleiben auf jeden Fall!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. September 2007)

also der riesige bashguard sieht mal echt klobig und nicht grad elegant aus. den sattel finde ich auch nicht schön. alles schwarz in schwarz finde ich besser als mit weisser gabel. andererseits, wenn du den rahmen pulverst, ich weiß ja nicht wie dein geschmack ist, aber jürgen macht nen geilen porno-glidder. misch den doch mit rot und dann nimm die weisse gabel. wobei schwarz da auch noch passen würde. weiss ist besser für foddos, weil sichtbarer, schwarz ist mehr understatement. was sagt denn dein bauchgefühl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (7. September 2007)

Also das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. Ich finde zB die weisse Gabel ganz schön, alles nur schwarz (bis auf LR/Bremse) is irgendwie fad. Den Rahmen würd ich nicht in rot pulvern lassen, das wär mir dann zuviel rot und ob man da so den richtigen Rotton trifft? 

Evtl bei weisser Gabel so ein Flammendesign wie hier und dazu noch ne weisse Wippe:
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/wildsau_dh.html

Granny Smith Dormant könnte ich mir evtl auch noch vorstellen. Ist aber wohl nimmer lange im Angebot 

Die Farbpalette hast Du schon gesehen?
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/imagexl/color/RAL-xl.jpg


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2007)

ja schwarzer grund mit weissen flammen wär auch schick, da stimme ich mit dem rsu überein. da passt dann die weisse gabel perfekt. weisse wippe fände ich dann aber übertrieben.


----------



## thaper (7. September 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde der wilden Sau. Ich brauche mal euren Rat, zwecks Farbgestaltung meiner Sau.
> 1. Passt eine weiße oder eine schwarze Gabel besser?
> 
> 
> ...


wie kann man mit so hohem trettlager fahrn?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2007)

ganz einfach. draufsetzen und losfahren. dafür musst du aber nicht alle bilder nochmal zitieren. eine stellungnahme zu seinen fragen wäre ihm sicher lieber gewesen.


----------



## thaper (7. September 2007)

n weißer lenker und n weiß schwarzer sattel würden da einiges machen..
bei den bremsen die grimeca leitungen wegschmeissen und goodridge verbaun. ne rote sattelstützn klemme wäre auch cool. ne andere farbe fürn rahmen.. mh das keiler grün würde gut kommen. oder blau. gelb und orange wäre der abschuss, gar nich schön und so.
und son weißer e13 bashguard kommt bestimmt auch cool


----------



## Piefke (7. September 2007)

Danke für eure Tipps. Die Gabel wird wohl schwarz bleiben, die RC2 ETA passt von der Funktion einfach besser als die RC2X - ich könnte zwar die Tauchrohreinheit tauschen, aber dann wäre bei der neuen RC2 ETA die Garantie weg.
Das Tretlager sieht nur so hoch aus, wenn man drauf sitzt, passt das schon.
Rot würde ich auch nicht als Rahmenfarbe nehmen, ich dacht vielleicht an ein helles Grau oder grün, aber eher ein dunkles.


----------



## The Passenger (9. September 2007)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Rot würde ich auch nicht als Rahmenfarbe nehmen, ich dacht vielleicht an ein helles *Grau* oder grün, aber eher ein dunkles.



Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## Piefke (2. November 2007)

Der Rahmen ist gestern weg zum neu pulvern - er wird nun  Granny Smith Dormant - der Rest bleibt so mit schwarzer Gabel.
Bilder gibts, wenn alles wieder zusammen ist.


----------



## Piefke (22. Dezember 2007)

So sieht´s jetzt aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Dezember 2007)

die rahmenfarbe find ich richtig gut   nur die laufräder passen nicht dazu   ich würde die felgen auch grün oder schwarz pulvern lassen! 

VG


----------



## Piefke (27. Dezember 2007)

Felgenfarbe grün ist mir dann zu viel grün, schwarz hat (fast) jeder.
Mir würde da eher noch gelb oder weiß, dann mit schwarzer Bremse oder der absolute Traum: gold mit goldener Bremse


----------



## thaper (27. Dezember 2007)

mach weiße felgen. und dann würdn roco noch ganz gut ausschaun.


----------



## Marina (27. Dezember 2007)

aaaaha gold, da hat einer ahnung 
aber gold zu grün find ich jetz nich sooo prickelnd... ich wär für schlichtes schwarz oder dieses platinumgrauzeugs... du weißt sicher, was ich mein^^


----------



## Mr.A (30. Dezember 2007)

finanziell zwar ne Katastrophe, aber gelbe Deemax würden
am besten passen.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## hans_bert (30. Dezember 2007)

Kann dir recht günstig welche besorgen und noch mit 36 loch!Kannst dich ja mal melden





Mr.A schrieb:


> finanziell zwar ne Katastrophe, aber gelbe Deemax würden
> am besten passen.
> 
> Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (30. Dezember 2007)

Deemax fällt aus - ich will mein 24" HR behalten.


----------



## mastercremaster (30. Dezember 2007)

hey piefke!
ich find dein "neues" grünes heiß....
kannst du mir mal eine bitte machen und deine tretlagerhöhe sowie den lenkwinkel nachmessen? ich habe nämlich auch vor, auf 24" umzurüsten um die wendigkeit meiner sau zu verbessern.
wäre ich dir äußerst dankbar für.
beste wünsche ins neue jahr an dich und alle anderen alutech-rider vom master


----------



## Piefke (30. Dezember 2007)

Tretlagerhöhe: 410 mm
Lenkwinkel: 66°


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Dezember 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Deemax fällt aus - ich will mein 24" HR behalten.



fahre auch 24" mit Al Migthy, welchen Reifen fährst du oder kansnt du empfehlen, nur nen highroller will ich net wieder fahren, sonst wäre ich für alles offen


----------



## Piefke (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre für FR-Touren Big Betty, für Ausfahrten mit Lift habe ich noch einen Specialized Evil Twin Roller 24 x 2,7.
BB: rollt gut, Grip OK, Durchschlagsschutz nicht so dolle
Speci: Grip gut, Durchschlagsschutz OK, rollt besch...

Al Mighty bin ich auch gefahren, war mir aber für FR-Touren zu schwer.


----------

